

Red Dog: Ray Ozzie's answer to the Google App Engine? - bootload
http://www.liveside.net/blogs/main/archive/2008/04/09/red-dog-ray-ozzie-s-answer-to-the-google-app-engine.aspx

======
thorax
This is the exciting bit-- there are five major players who are going to be
competing in this space because it's very juicy. Google, MS, AWS, Sun, and
Yahoo.

I feel like we've hit some sort of 'event horizon' now in "Web 2.0", or are
quickly approaching it. It feels a bit like the end of Web 2.0 or the
beginning of something else...

MS in this space will surely be a bit more ambitious regarding languages, as
they have an entire .NET library that can go to IL and run as securely as it
needs to run on their infrastructure. The database aspects would be more
familiar to developers, but probably somewhat less scalable.

Sun for their part were already talking a bit about MySQL services via SAAS,
and Java also would be suited pretty well for secure running on infrastructure
servers. They've always talked a lot about cloud computing and making the
network open and employed.

I'm really liking (and am somewhat scared) to see where things are going all
of a sudden. Unfortunately, the web startup space is about to get incredibly
crowded and revenue models are going to get harder and harder as free web
services become more common than they already are.

------
rapind
I would add IBM to the utility computing list, and I'm not entirely sure I
would include Yahoo.

Very exciting indeed.

------
fdb
This is classic FUD: "we're working on it", "it'll be quite a bit better".
It's only relevant when it's released. In the meantime, let's work with
something that actually exists.

~~~
wanorris
It's only mostly irrelevant: if you're not already using Microsoft tools (and
you're probably not, if you're on news.yc), this is surely irrelevant to you.
This surely isn't going to make anyone switch to Microsoft tools.

If you _are_ a Microsoft developer, and you expect to need a cloud
infrastructure, this means that if you can afford to wait and see, maybe you
don't have to throw away your existing investment in Microsoft tools. If you
have a sizable investment in Microsoft tools this is likely very important to
you, because migrating from .Net to either AWS or Google App Engine would be
enormously complicated.

